# Heix5



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Has anyone purchased a Helix 5 recently? Most online sites post as being on back order.I'm looking at the down imaging/GPS.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been glancing at them also. Kind of torn between DI/GPS and SI. One of the models has all 3 but the price really jumps up also. Probably go with the DI/GPS as you mentioned. Bass Pro got them in stock?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Your right the price jumps more than I want to spend, although the features are nice. Some places are getting units in stock. Most of my fishing for now has been going from spot to spot. I would like to map some area's with SI but I feel I can do just as well with DI.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out Universalmania.com. Their price is $334.14 for the DI model. I added it to the cart and it didnt say anything about it being backordered. I fished with a buddy that just got a new Helix 5 with DI and SI. They are nice units but small screen! The side image on that small of screen is almost useless in my opinion. Overall a good deal on a good unit!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Purchased the Helix 5 SI/DI/GPS over the winter. Have only had the chance to use it a couple times, but so far I have no complaints. I was a little concerned about the GPS locking into satellites, but so far no issues. Yes, the screen is a bit small, but it is a wide screen so that helps. I'm just not into spending $800+ on electronics, but the general consensus is buy the biggest screen you can afford and you wont be disappointed.

Purchased at the Cabela's at Polaris in Columbus. I did a lot of research over the winter and the Helix 5 was the best bang for the buck from what I could tell.

Click here for the thread that was bounced around for a while back in the winter. There was a lot of good info from a lot of different people.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bucks4life said:


> Purchased the Helix 5 SI/DI/GPS over the winter. Have only had the chance to use it a couple times, but so far I have no complaints. I was a little concerned about the GPS locking into satellites, but so far no issues. Yes, the screen is a bit small, but it is a wide screen so that helps. I'm just not into spending $800+ on electronics, but the general consensus is buy the biggest screen you can afford and you wont be disappointed.
> 
> Purchased at the Cabela's at Polaris in Columbus. I did a lot of research over the winter and the Helix 5 was the best bang for the buck from what I could tell.
> 
> Click here for the thread that was bounced around for a while back in the winter. There was a lot of good info from a lot of different people.


I just mounted my Helix 5 DI/GPS on my kayak tonight. The thing I am disappointed is that it doesn't come with Navionics or Lakemaster maps, they are something I have to order separate. My question to you Bucks4life is if you ordered either of those? How is the maps that comes with it just factory installed? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> My question to you Bucks4life is if you ordered either of those? How is the maps that comes with it just factory installed? Thanks for any information.


Yes, I did purchase the Lakemaster map from Humminbird, although I've only used it once since downloading. If your into fishing points/saddles/humps etc. then yes, it's worth the $10 in my opinion. Lots more detail, and coupled with the gps you can really get to a "spot on a spot". 

Oh, and I had to update my software version before I could use the map. That one had me stumped for a minute. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bucks4life said:


> Yes, I did purchase the Lakemaster map from Humminbird, although I've only used it once since downloading. If your into fishing points/saddles/humps etc. then yes, it's worth the $10 in my opinion. Lots more detail, and coupled with the gps you can really get to a "spot on a spot".
> 
> Oh, and I had to update my software version before I could use the map. That one had me stumped for a minute.
> 
> Hope this helps.


$10??? On humminbird site they want $124! Where can I get the maps for that price?


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry, that might have been misleading on my part.... I purchased a single map from Humminbird (my home lake) for $9.95. This is where my boat is all year, and where I do most of my fishing.

If you only fish one or two spots, then buying the individual maps are much cheaper. I posted the link below to where I bought my map.

Link to maps


----------

